# Illinois House Bill 3425 - Alert



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

*?*

What is wrong with Illinois it the best deer hunting state. I wish the liberals from Chicago would leave and never come back.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Legislation and Hunting Rights > Illinois House Bill 3425 - Alert*



No.1 Hoyt said:


> What is wrong with Illinois it the best deer hunting state. I wish the liberals from Chicago would leave and never come back.


BEtter yet, fence off Chicago and eliminate it from Illinois.


----------



## 07 brute (Jan 26, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> BEtter yet, fence off Chicago and eliminate it from Illinois.


I'll help!!!!:wink:


----------

